# Hello to everyone from Naples, Italy.



## sparx (May 5, 2010)

Just thought I'd pop in and say CIAO.
It's nice to see so many sites popping up dedicated to seafarers and especially to the R/O. Reminds me when we use to chat to one another after putting a call out on 500 usually followed by "Up 512" Those were the days!

73's
Dave


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

A warm welcome from the Philippines. Please enjoy all this great site has to offer


----------



## Tai Pan (Mar 24, 2006)

sparx said:


> Just thought I'd pop in and say CIAO.
> It's nice to see so many sites popping up dedicated to seafarers and especially to the R/O. Reminds me when we use to chat to one another after putting a call out on 500 usually followed by "Up 512" Those were the days!
> 
> 73's
> Dave


welcome from Cornwall and enjoy.


----------



## 5TT (May 3, 2008)

> after putting a call out on 500 usually followed by "Up 512"


Or "Up EAU", when sometimes you'd hear somebody chime in with "Up EAU too" !!
Seems a bit odd calling somebody else Sparx, but welcome aboard anyway, there's often interesting reading on this forum.
= Adrian +


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

Welcome from Canada . Ejoy the voyage . Ciao Derek


----------



## NoMoss (Mar 14, 2007)

Welcome Sparx - can you send some sunshine from Naples?


----------



## King Ratt (Aug 23, 2005)

GM Sparx.
For some audio nostalgia have a listen to this Youtube site
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-E9-69U5oio&playnext_from=TL&videos=bz8V0BK1MAM

73

Rab T


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

NoMoss said:


> Welcome Sparx - can you send some sunshine from Naples?


But don't send the traffic especially those mad begger's on scooter's(EEK)


----------



## sparx (May 5, 2010)

*Can send you some more rain!!!*



NoMoss said:


> Welcome Sparx - can you send some sunshine from Naples?


Hi. Love to send you some sunshine, unfortunately, we've had more rain here the past few weeks than the UK!

The sun's out today though and it looks promising thru next week with the thermometer creeping up to the mid 20's.

73's
Dave


----------



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

*Welcome*

A warm welcome to SN. I hope that you will fully enjoy the benefits of your membership by also joining in the discussions on any topic that you find to be of interest to you.


----------



## sparx (May 5, 2010)

*Naples traffic.....*



chadburn said:


> But don't send the traffic especially those mad begger's on scooter's(EEK)


Hi,
Yeah, can't be many worse places to drive in than Naples.
I try to avoid driving into town. Luckily, I don't live or work in the city.
What surprises me is, as you drive north from Naples on the A1, the further away you get, the more the motorists seem to behave themselves!

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Naytikos (Oct 20, 2008)

Welcome to the club.
I have a funny story, (well funny to me, anyway), about traffic in Napoli, but in the harbour not on the roads.
Whilst in port there on a 1600grt British cargo ship in the 60s:
The ship happened to have a 12 foot wooden dinghy complete with mast and sails so one Sunday the 2nd mate and I went for a sail. There wasn't much wind, so when we took an hour passing an American warship trying to manoeuver off it's berth it became apparent that the anglo-US 'special relationship' didn't extend that far down the chain of command. 
A harbour police boat caught up with us a while later and we assumed the sign language meant we weren't supposed to be there; so we turned around and took the rest of the day beating back to where we came from.
Well what else do you do on a Sunday in port?


----------



## steve Coombs (Sep 27, 2005)

Hello from Bristol-UK


----------



## Bob Murdoch (Dec 11, 2004)

Greetings from Ghent, Belgium. Warm weather? what's that? At least you will get a warm welcome here
Cheers Bob


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Naytikos said:


> Welcome to the club.
> I have a funny story, (well funny to me, anyway), about traffic in Napoli, but in the harbour not on the roads.
> Whilst in port there on a 1600grt British cargo ship in the 60s:
> The ship happened to have a 12 foot wooden dinghy complete with mast and sails so one Sunday the 2nd mate and I went for a sail. There wasn't much wind, so when we took an hour passing an American warship trying to manoeuver off it's berth it became apparent that the anglo-US 'special relationship' didn't extend that far down the chain of command.
> ...


Those were the day's, a day's sailing the prized jolly boat now long gone with the box boat's quick turnaround, from what I heard last night they have not got time for a quick round of golf.(MAD)


----------



## Graham P Powell (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi all, Naytikos brought back memories. On a Houlder Bros ship in Buenos Aires harbour.
Decided to lower the lifeboats and take them out for a sail. Rigged the sails but by
time this was done we had drifted into a Argentine navy floating dock. Had to sail right through the thing
with all the crew watching. Great fun. Must have been a Sunday...
rgds
Graham Powell


----------



## freddythefrog (Dec 15, 2007)

Hyer Sparx
Welcome to ships nostalgia from sunny Liverpool by the sea, sure you will enjoy it.
I too Left Riversdale also June 1967. Think i possibly know you dave, in same classes please send me a PM. many thanks regards ftf


----------

